# CARE Nottingham egg share??



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello!! 

Have been floating around the boards for a while and myself and DH are considering egg share.  I have looked into the CARE fertility centres and was wondering if anyone has any experience of CARE Nottingham Any advice would be gratefully received as this is all new to me!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have i was there fr both of my ICSI's and would recomend it to anyone they were fantastic. Just let me know what you would like to know and if i can answer i will  

Luv sally x x


----------

